# AR ? need some help



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I am looking at AR's and I am torn between 4 models.

Colt A3 elite
Bushmaster Predator
DPMS Pardus
DPMS Bull 20

If anyone has any experience with any of these guns your comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I am leaning towards DPMS but they are so far behind with there orders I may not get one until December. So I am not sure if I want to wait the long.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

go to global tactical supply and order the lmt defender 2000 lower with the sopmod stock and the match trigger. It is 514.00

then you can put a bushie predator upper on it.

great stock and good 2 stage trigger and you can swap out uppers all you want.

If you really want high end check out noveske rifleworks and Larue Tactical for some serious, proven uppers that dpms or bushie cannot compare to.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Bushmaster makes a great rifle. I would stay away from the colt unless you like having a gun that is not compatible with every other AR out there.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Colts adhere to the milspec standard, bushies do not. If you buy a bushie and want to swap out the stock to a sopmod for instance you need to change out the buffer tube as well because it is a different diameter than milspec.

colt pin issues are only on older colts


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Colt only does for their mill spec guns. All other pins are different sizes. I bought a bushmaster lower and had no problem putting any of my stocks on it. Unless they changed it reciently Bushmaster is a far better product then Colt


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

colt pivot pin size hasn't been an issue since 1994.

There is a difference in buffer tube diameter between milspec and bushie.

Bushie doesn't use the correct front sight base with the flat top receiver (f).

LMT is the best mass produced complete lower out there.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello all you AR enthusiasts,

Colt set the standard, but don't let that fool you.
Every major AR maker that I have studied (before I bought my AR not a Colt) are MILSPEC.
All new ARs are very accurate and don't let anyone tell you different, thats
why they are so popular.

It is hard to accessorize the Colt.
All the other manufacturers of ARs are easier to find MILSPEC accessories and parts.

So if you want a .22LR Upper someday (with ammo prices increasing
daily) it is easier to find one that will fit a non-Colt.

IMO do not buy a Colt.

The Rooster in Rapid City, just got in two new BushMasters Varmint type ARs in, if your interested (FFL to FFL).
About a $1K USD.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

The Norseman said:


> Hello all you AR enthusiasts,
> 
> Colt set the standard, but don't let that fool you.
> Every major AR maker that I have studied (before I bought my AR not a Colt) are MILSPEC.
> ...


that is why they call it the errornet

you do realize that milspec is actually a list of standards that must be met and no, all manufacturers are not milspec. Bushie is one that is not. I am not busting on them, I own 2, but they do not meet the milspec requirements.

A bushie predator if the twist works for you is a great gun. Put your scope in better rings that
n bushie though. Larue or Badger rings. 
Larue have the best return to zero detachability.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the help I think I know what I am going to do. But if anyone has some personal experience with any of those guns please let me know what you think. Thanks again.


----------

